# Koko and Pelli need a new home - 3yo Packgoats!



## salm0trutta (Mar 21, 2010)

We are in need of a loving home for our dearest pack goats. Last year we moved into town and now our boarding arrangement for our pack goats has fallen apart to due to the decline in the health of the caretakers husband.

Koko and Pelli are 3.5 year old dis-budded, wetherized twin boys, they are 1/2 Oberhasli, 1/4 Saanen, 1/8 Boer, and 1/8 Alpine. They are both tall, big goats, 180 lbs +. They are bottle babies, very gentle and come when called. They have been pack trained and lightly packed last year. They are also trained saddle goats that my 5 year old daughter has ridden regularly. They are good with dogs they know, and have been water trained. Their mom was tested CAE negitive and they have been CL free, and are current on their shots and worming.

This is a complete turnkey goat packing setup - EVERYTHING you need is included! Here is a list of everthing I can think of that comes with the goats:

Koko and Pelli, of course and I won't seperate them!
(2) NWP finished pack saddles, basic panniers, pocket saddle pads
(1) Childrens saddle pad with stirrups, for the pack saddle
(1) extra, smaller set of panniers
- halters, collars, harnesses, leads, stake outs, feed and water buckets
(1) new complete portable electric fence/corral setup
- custom semi-portable goat shed (yours if you can haul it, I can get it on a flatbed or a trailer) about 4x8' with rough sawn shiplath siding and corragated rusted metal roof.
- I also have the following books: John Myoncyinski's Goat packing, Carolyn Eddy's Goatpacking, Goat repair, and goat feeding.

Goats cost about $1 per day to keep, and I am pretty sure I have well over $1000 of gear and supplies, so for the right home we woud be willing to part with our friends for $1000. The goats are located in Durango, CO - a great place to come visit. Please PM me with your questions or leave a phone number and I can get back to you. Thanks!


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

I'll put the word out to all my friends who might be interested. I have a few people who have expressed interest in getting into goat packing, and this looks like it could be a great "intro package" for them. I'd take them, but all of mine are horned, so I'd be a little wary of adding unarmed goats to the herd. Sorry you're having to get rid of your goats, but I'm sure you'll be able to find a good home for them somewhere.


----------



## squeakymcmurdo (Jun 10, 2013)

May I ask where you got the riding saddle?

And my tiny horness Nigerian Dwarf Goats can totally hold their own against big goats with horns and can head butt said big goats away from the feeder, so don't let that hold you back. Lots of people have mixed herds successfully. I like my does horness and my bucks with magnificent horns. Lol


----------



## salm0trutta (Mar 21, 2010)

squeakymcmurdo said:


> May I ask where you got the riding saddle?


It's a Northwest Packgoat kid saddle, it fits on their pocket saddle pad and pack saddle.


----------



## salm0trutta (Mar 21, 2010)

*Offers?*

Really these guys need a loving home. If you are interested let me know, I can work with the pricing. Thanks.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh I'd love these guys. It'd be great to warp ahead 3 years and have working pack goats ready for the trail (mine are 3yo Fem, 1yo Fem, 1yo Male, 3mo Male) I'd be able to actually take the whole herd on overnighters that were away from the car in the prettiest areas that I've scouted out lately. But alas, I'm broke these days. 

Seems like I know of 2,000 trained horses ready to ride in this state that are for sale and about 3 trained and ready to go pack goats in the whole country. And they're not selling like hot cakes. I dont get it.


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

I am in Pagosa Springs, but I am maxed out on goats. I have four pack goats in training and if you decided to sell the gear separately, I would definitely be interested in the saddles, pad and panniers. I currently only have one saddle set-up, it is also from NW.
Scott


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Are you still looking for a home for these boys? I may have someone who is interested.


----------



## salm0trutta (Mar 21, 2010)

Still looking for a home for these guys. Let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow wish I have room for them. Poor timing...just got couple kids but would rather have these already trained adult goats! Good Luck.


----------



## CoalCreekKid (Jul 8, 2013)

*Potential Home*

I am interested in Koko and Pelli, if they are still for sale. I live in a small mountain community between Boulder and Golden. My property sits on 27 acres with plenty of boulders, rocks and greenery at about elevation 7,200. My wife and I would like to add goats to our chicken and bee hobbies. We have no experiences with goats but have a few friends in the canyon who also own goats, but non that pack.

My wife and I camp and backpack often and have had great experiences renting llamas. I think it is time we invest in our own pack goats.

Let me know how we can connect,
Thanks!


----------



## salm0trutta (Mar 21, 2010)

*No longer available*

Koko and Pelli were delivered to their new home in Ouray, CO on July 5. Thanks for the interest, I will contact Coalcreek should their new owners decide goats are not for them. Greg


----------

